# Day1 anyone wanna be my buddy part 3



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home girls


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well hello,
It seems Im on my own on this here part 3 
Stop all eating your dinner and come tell me bout your days?

Ok ill tell ya bout mine-
I had my basting today and all was fine, the DH did it really quickly and just before, he looked at me smiled and said" Good luck" (all abit sereal!)
He was actually the main dude of the hospital which has convinced DH that its gonna work this time "cos he knows what he is doing" he says and"that nurse last month put it in the wrong entrance!" 

Anywat DH    was very good, 89% motillity (although it was 92% last time, whats he been up to?)
The nurse said that a good amount were swimming in the same direction.
Lets hope they know the way!

DH was in "special room" over 20mins which was much longer than last time.
I started to worry that all was not well but when he came out he was fine and said that he had been reading an article in there!   

Anyway so thats me not back in work till Tuesday so will probably go  b4 then.
Hope all is good, will join you all on   
Cheers 
Natalie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Where's your other thread gone that you posted earlier today...I can't see it...am I going blind  
Glad to hear the basting all went well....really hope it works for you this month 

 at your DH reading an article...didn't realise they put "interesting" mags in there ...thought they were just sposed to look at the pictures 

I've posted on the 2ww thread... 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies


Well I couldnt be more pi*@ed off if I tried.I got up early and disd a test  I know I am naughty but I just felt different, but then when I wiped tmi there was a little show. I am sure   is on her way. tmi sorry. And i have a really achey back. So it looks like I will be joinging Kelly. I am so upset. I really thought this month it worked. We did everything but abviously it wasnt enough.  So as my little girl is going on holdiay tomorrow I am gonna go out with dh on Saturday night and get absolutely hammered. Sounds like a wicked idea as i have only touch a few all month. and seeing as I have had a birthday and got engaged I think  I deserve.

Flower  and Kerry    You two  hang in there hun it is down to you 2 now       

So I might not be around much today as I will be spending my time watching my knickers oh what fun.   

Love Sal


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

So sorry Sally  

Big hugs

x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Keep smiling Sally.
I know how horrid it all is but you will get there hun.
Congrats on your engagement and i wish i could join you in the getting hammered stakes!
I really thought i was pregnant last month so i know how nasty it is when AF the dirty   shows up.
God Bless you sweetheart, start planning your wedding and give your little girl loadsa hugs and kisses.
Remember you are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwww Sally hunny I'm sorry you got a BFN.  you sure its AF though and not just a little show.  Hope the full AF doesn't arrive hun, the BFN could be too soon - you had a few days till testing?  Sorry if I'm clutching at straws but just thinking.  You enjoy getting bladdered! I'll be doing exactly the same thing if mine arrives this weekend.    

Kerry, how you doing?  are you testing today chicken?  

No AF pains yet for me but got a few things I normally get when its on its way, spots on my face and dark under the eyes.  still no pain though.  not got painful (.)(.) where they hurt and you have to hold them but they hurt if i prod them slightly.  Hmmmm.  Not convinced this is my months buy hey ho, few days to go yet



xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Well, I haven't tested yet! I was too scared this morning! What a wuss! I thought I'd wait till later and see if I can face it! No sore (.)(.), pains have gone (still a little empty feeling), have been crying a lot (DH's fault, he didn't do anything - and thats my point!), and bloating. Just know SHE is on her way. But I'll wait and see.

Sally - Sorry you think   is on her way babe. Let's hope she's not. Keeping everything crossed for you. I too will be joining you getting   if she does come. Hope DD has a fab time on her jollies. Take some time for you.

Flower - What are we like??!!! Its not much to ask really is it, one little   meeting one little egg and making a baby!   thoughts for both of us. Will keep you posted.

Natalie -   at DH reading his article! Glad basting went well.   hun.

Natasha - Hope your ok hun.

Well, on my own at work today! Yippee! So can be on here ALL DAY!!! Be prepared for a barage of messages girls!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad the pains have gone Kerry!  Let us know the minute you test, remember not to dilute your wee too much by drinking loads


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah Kerry  dont forget good strong wee. And my show hasnt reappeared so there is still hope for me yet. and to make the day even better my boss and got a tummy bug  ah!!!!!!!! So like you Kerry no boss  yippeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

flower  hope your work isnt to bad. Not long to go now until test time.

I know i was really naughty testing so early but i just thought that maybe. But I know i should wait until Monday. Thats if i havent    someone by then.

Good luck my luvvies


Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great stuff Sally, lets hope its a good sign and not a bad one  

i'm ok, finishing tomorrow for a week as you know so trying to 100 things at once! you know the feeling  

I've got indigestion now!!! Jeez, are you coming AF or not!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Think I've got AF pains.
Didn't bring test with me so can't do it at work. Damn and blast  

xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh me god,Its getting tense on here  

Sally-Please dont think too much into the show it differs so much from woman to woman,I had a show and then it stopped a few hours later but the next day af came in full flow which has never happened before,and then there are others who get a show and no af at all which I am really hoping is the case for you!!And yes you are naughty to test but I am in no position to tell you off cos I was terrible last cycle    Hang in there hunny,when is actual test day

Kerry-Oh my days I cant believe you are keeping us hanging come on         I really hope this is your month babe x

Flowerpot-I had terrible indigestion,infact I had every pg symptom under the sun but still didnt get my bfp  When are you due to test

Natalie-Well done on the basting    take it easy  


Well I still cant decide whether or not to plod on with my last IUI or have a months break,my scan is the day before Oli starts big school  So if all goes ok in the scan that would mean basting on his first day of school and I am not so sure that would be a good idea and also its my sil's wedding at the end of sept so I really dont know what to do for the best!!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah Kerry    I really hope you can hang in there till you get home.See how the day goes but can you pull a sicky if you want to? Really hoping its not af for you babe


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Kelly,
Dont take a break you still have Clomid in your system it could really help with IUI.
Go for it girl we will all surport you   Kelly! Kelly! Kelly!
 Sorry I get abit carried away sometimes.
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Kerry

Af go away,come back another day (preferably in 9 months time)          

Kelly - due to test Sunday.  Think I'm probably due tomorrow/Sat

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Can't do sickie today, as I'm running the office! I will continue in my quest to play every single Freecell game I can to pass the time!

Kelly - I agree with Natalie, while Clomid is still in your system keep going.

Flower - Wish she would just p**s off for want of a better expression!

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah I love you lot,

So you really think its wise to carry on I am still in two minds but now you lot mentioned that about the clomid I suppose you right,I will have a word with dh and let you know.

So seeing as you lot say the clomid is still in my system does that mean I am still officially a clomid girl?? 

Flowerpot,kerry,natasha,minxy,sally and anyone else I am stupid enough to have forgotten                                            

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

You were the first to welcome me in poppet so you always be my Clomid Girl.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Once a Clomid girl, always a Clomid girl! I hope you stay as long as you can.
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

hows the freecell coming along Kerry?? Come on girl give us a   

flower  you hang in  there not long to go now.

Kelly  Stick with it. i know what you mean about big school my little girl starts in sept too. Oh my god i am really getting old now!!!!!!!!!

Natalie  take it easy hun

i am just having my sarnie. Cheese and pastrami so garlic breath all day now. Thanks dh!!!

Love ya all
Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I got spicy breath too! just had tika chicken very tasty but don't think my colleagues thank me for it  

no more show Sally?  

Kerry, what you gonna do, wait till the morning to test?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Up to game number 40!! Getting there!

If no AF by teh morning will test then. Not hopefult though, cramps persisting unfortunately.

Don't know what to ahve for lunch. Might raid the freezer and ahve veggie lasagne. One thing my boss can do is shop for food (well she is a Size 24!!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  no nothing so fingers crossed i am still on track for Monday. and thinking back i had a show before i had my daughter.So it could be a good sign. I am trying not to get my hopes up.i have booked an appointment for Saturday to have my legs and eyebrows waxed and then dh is taking me to china town for lunch. So i am trying to focus on filling my time once madam has gone. But i will be back on here checking how you r all doind. Especially you Kerry. You will have to put us out of our misery soon chick.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chicken tika masala. i think that will be on the menu for tea tonight

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh I fancy a curry too! Just found spinich & ricotta canneloni for lunch...Mmmmmm.

China town sounds nice on Sat. DH has City so I won't see him for most of the day. But we are having a nice quiet night in on sat. Might cook a nice meal or something. And get v.drunk if AF has shown up! Must be more positive, must be more positive......

Thanks girls. You really are my "family" now!
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry

enjoy your cannelloni and we should all be more positve                   

Love sal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya buddies  
thats what I'm going to try and do, keep busy fri/sat. sat dh at city too so gonna tidy the house top to bottom, its a pig sty!  then if AF has come get bladdered!  wobbly legs gone today so think i'll do half hour in the gym tonight then home for tea (chicken kebabs and couscous) then watching bad lads army!

I won't be on line over the weekend but if I do get a BFP i'll sneek on dh laptop.  if you don't hear from me its bad news  

China Town Mmmmm      

Sally - sounds good if you had the show when preggers before, and if AF not due till monday even better that its not AF its something else 

    

Kerry will be thinking of you in the morning


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

just arrived. I am a failure! Back to GP to see if round 7 is an option.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww Kerry hunny I'm so sorry   

you have been an great cycle buddy    Take it easy tonight hun, hope your ok xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

PS, your NOT a failure ! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks honey. Just feeling sorry for myself. I knew it was on its way. Bang on 25 days like last month. So back to square one. Will see what GP says.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its so very very hard, i'll feel exactly like you in a couple of days of that I'm sure.  It gets harder and harder.  one good thing to come from it is that you're regulating, 25 days twice is great.  if you count back 14 days would that be when you had twinges etc?  its 2 weeks today that i got +opk


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll have to check my journal and see. Hopefully it will be around CD11/12, then that would be 2 months running and I know what to expect next month. Lots of   around then!

So CD28 today, anything beyond today and it looks very positive for you hun. I'm keeping everything crossed (including my legs, for another 7 days!) for you  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah if you can determine if the twinges etc were 14 days ago, it will make next month a little easier for you to work around bms!

today CD 30 for me, i got a +opk 14 days ago today so should be due AF within the next 2 days


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It just makes me wonder how I can't be PG, definitely OV'd, had BMS from CD7 every other day. I guess everything has to be spot on. But how then do all these drunk/drugged/teenage/lucky women/girls do it?? 

Oh well, it'll happen, as everyone without IF says!
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats what gets me, we do everything right, BMS regularly, we know when the right time is etc, its so frustrating.    yet all these kids, pi$$ed up do it once in a backalley and its wambam thankyou mam!    maybe its because they aren't wanting it so much and more relaxed?


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Those women/girls will never know what it feels like to first have that baby in there arms.
We are special and carefully selected to have these special babys.
When it finally does happen to ALL of us it will be the most amazing thing ever!!!
And YES sweetie "it will happen"


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe next cycle I'll try different tactics. Just chill out, not think about BMS or bloods or anything else and just "do it"!!! Will see what GP says. She's ace, she had a Clomid baby So she knows how I feel.

How weird is it that when these kids are doing down some bakc alley, its always around the time they OV!! 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats my plan kerry, gonna really try and go with the flow next month if AF comes.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Kerry I am so sorry that   has tuned up. Keep your pecker up and like Natalie says when you dfo get your little bundle it will be more special and no-one can ever say that they werent wanted. They will be the most wanted and cherished child ever   . And your not a failure it just means that your perfect baby weasnt ready this month and they might have to order you one in  . Go out and have some me time with your dh, if it makes you feel better get absolutely    . And then regret it in the morning.

Well Flower I am still hanging in there with you. No sign yet of a proper af showing up. But my body is [email protected] as i have a cervical erosion(sounds nice hey) and sometimes I get spottibng from that. So my body is always playing tricks on me. So all I can do is wait now. But I am off work tomorrow so I can chill and try not to think about it. It is actually easier being at home at least i dont have to look at all the 15 year old/ smoking/drug addict mums at work. God i sound like a ***** but you know what I mean.

I am   again. Sorry!!

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fully understand Sal  

you and I both on knicker watch then?!  does anyone else wipe with the loo roll then get really scared if anything is there


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Sal. Your so lovely! 

I was like that this morning before she showed up! Its horrid!

Hope   stays away from you both

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

When I had my first m/c i was losing for over a week before anyone would examine me. I must of gone to the loo every 10 mins for a week. just to check if it was really happening. But everyone kept telling me it was my erosion. But it wasnt. So I fully understand where your coming from. At this rate I will have shares in Andrex     

sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Sal how awful hun xxx

Right girls i'm off, kerry chin up chicken, love to you both, will report back in the morning.  love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I wont be around until later tomorrow. Ah a lie in yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Have a lovely evening and Kerry I am with Flower keep your spirits up and pig out. Mmmmmmmm chocolate


Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls. Have a nice evening.

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

oooohhhh  I have got a stinker of a cold and I am freezing one minute then boiling the next!!!!Hope I am more sociable tomorrow

Kerry-thinking of you babe!!!

Kelly


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Kelly

How are you feeling this morning? Still







?

x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Well so much for a lie in !!!!!!! An extra 20 mins was all i got thanks to my little walking alarm clock.   

how are we all doing this morning?

Kelly  Hows the cold? hope your not to rough hun!! 

Kerry  How are you doin? 

Flower  any news yet?    

well I am still on knicker watch but no signs yet. So so far so good.   I am trying to stay positive in every sense of the word. So please god make this our month. 

I will catch you all later.

Love Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning cycle buddies

Kerry - you feeling ok today hun?  

Kelly - aww poor you with a cold, its this weather, one minute its sunny and boiling the next peeing down and freezing  

Sally - great that you haven't had any more show      

Nothing yet here either, CD 31 today.  I must be due AF today/tomorrow. no AF pains, just a bit dull inside if that makes any sense    I remember last month though typing this in the morning that i had no pains, and then by the afternoon the witch had arrived, so fingers crossed.  I'm not overly confident as I wasn't too convinced by my progesterone level but we'll see.

Fingers crossed Sally          

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Feeling ok today, v tired as tried to stay up and watch Basic Instinct! Rubbish film really! Anyway, going to enjoy the BH then start my healthy eating/exercise plan next week. Going to stock up on grapefruit juice, brazil nuts and fruit and get stuck in. Seeing my Dr at 5.30 tonight, so will log on after that and let you know whether she gives me anymore   pills.

Kelly - Sorry your poorly sick hun. Hope you feel better soon.

Sally -   for you babe. Is DD off today on jols? Hope she has a lovely time, and you enjoy some relaxing time!

Flower - Good news so far honey. Keep  

Pootle -  

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning lovlies,

Feeling a bit better today thanks for asking    think the cake for breakfast helped    we have decided to go ahead with our last IUI this cycle,thats if the follies are behaving    we have decided not to tell the family as it just added to the stress last time,especially my mum   

Kerry-glad you ok   dont know how we all manage to bounce back all the time   good luck at the dr's.I feel much better as I am not on the mad pills this time-I hated them

Morning to sally,flowerpot,pootle,natalie any anyone I have forgotten,sorry

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya cycle buddies,

Sally fingers and toes crossed for us both hunny      

Kerry, Sal and Kelly thanks for being fab cycle buddies this month    

I won't be around too much next week if we go out for the day etc, but i will post the outcome of AF/hpt.  If you don't hear anything its bad news.

If anything happens before I leave work at 3 I'll report back!

   

luv ya lots xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya everybody
Hope your all ok. I have been rushing around trying to get everything ready for dd going on hols. So it is like a mad house. 

Flower  Anything to report yet?

Kelly  Hows the cold hun??

Kerry  Cake for breakfast you little monkey   

Love Sal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

nothing yet Sal, still on knicker watch.  had a tiny bit of clear stuff on wiping but only a little bit. no pains just got a headache.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well the [email protected] has got me      Just been to the loo and I have got proper brown stuff tmi sorry. So that means full af will be here by tomorrow. So guess who will be getting completely    and having lots to    ?

So it is all down to you now flower!!! No pressure of course   

Hope evryone else is ok

Love Sal


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

All sounds good flower! 

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We must have posted at the same time Sally. Sorry the ***** has got you babes. Huge   for you.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh no Sally evil so and so  



so sorry, enjoy the alcohol and the chinese tomorrow, kerry good luck at the docs, we might be all back on the happy pills in a few days

lots of love.  xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

God help the North West then if all threee of us are back on the   pills together   And for me and you flower the nhs may never be the same . But heres hoping you have a little more luck than the rest of us    

sal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

got a bit of backache now but still nothing in the tummy, i feel she might creep up on me  

have a brill weekend girlies, will mail early next week  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And you Flower enjoy your week off.

Love Sal


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Im so sorry Sally.
Enjoy your weekend and get for all of us.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sally- so sorry the nasty witch got you,how are you ? I know your dd is going away but please try and make the most of your time and do something you will enjoy,treat yourself.

Flowerpot-have a guddun chick and please keep us posted!!!   
Kelly x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

So sorry Sally.  

Big hugs

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well girls, been to GP. She hasn't given me anymore Clomid   and just wants me to take a couple of months off. I'm still on Metformin though, so we are going to concentrate on getting healthy and having some fun. No bloods, no counting (although I obviously will be in secret!!) just me and DH enjoying ourselves! She said we need to time to ourselves while still having a bit of help from Met. She is referring me back to my consultant as we have now done everything she suggested after my last consultation. We have to decide whether to go private (£120) or on the NHS list, which will obviously take a bit longer.  DH going for another   analysis juts to make sure everything is OK. He's REALLY looking forward to that!!

So.....can I still be a Clomid girl for now?? Its still swimming round my system somewhere, does that count?? I don't want to leave you yet, your my fertility family!

Hope you all have a fab weekend

xx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Have a great weekend hun.  How do you feel about taking a break for a couple of months?

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Hope your all ok!!   Well I am now officially child free for one week. So it is pamper day for me and dh. It feels really strange but Iam sure I will get my head round it when the    starts flowing. 

Flower  Hang in there chick not long now!!!!

Kelly  Hope your feeling ok

Kerry  Morning my sweet!!

Pootle  Hope you ok to

Catch you all later the beauty salon is calling for my hairy legs   

Love Sal


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning    

Well I woke up feeling like I had slept for a week,still got a cold but feeling much better   .I am starting at the gym on tues and I am really depressed at the mo cos I have hardly got anything to wear so I am dragging Oliver into town and going clothes shopping,I really need to buy some trousers or something.I didnt want to buy any clothes until I had lost some weight but hey ho!!!!


Sally-oooohhh you lucky devil,what are your plans for your free time?

Pootle-how are you this morning??  any plans for the w/e??

Kerry-wow,a break from clomd    I am so happy that I am not on them this month.how do you feel about having the break


Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kerry,

Forgot to say-course you can still stay on here,if I can you can!!I just gate crash  just blow the others some bubbles,that'll keep em sweet  

Kelly x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Kelly, Hi Sally (hellllo everyone else!)

How are you all?  I am very grumpy!!  Blinking bin men came at 6.00AM!!!  What is that all about  

Having a lovely lazy Sat as dp is off to the football in a minute so I can veg out with my laptop, luvverly!

Hope you are all ok (just reading about the old witch getting some of the ladies today. NOT FAIR)

Big hugs to everyone

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls, bad news, AF got me, just crept up as well.  ah well. too    for personals at the moment, hopefully will feel a bit more with it in a few days.  thanks for your support xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Right thats it      I think if we all gather all our energy next cycle we can kill the witch off good and proper,who's with me ??

Here is some witch bashing for all you lovlies who received a visit from the old hag!!!                           .

And here is some massive, big,huge love and luck for all of us for next cycle!!!                                                                                      


jobs a guddun   Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

AWWW kelly you made me smile chick, just what i needed xxx

looks like all 4 of us cyclin together again


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Come on cycle buddies,lets find the witch and whoop some ass!!!!


               

I am a happy chick today,(apart from finding out nearly everyone has got a witch visit  ) I treated myself to a new bag and trousers and a top and some make up   

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh flower 
I am so sorry the   got you too. I am so sorry hun  . But hey we can all cycle agin together this month   When do you take your first tablet? I start tomorrow on 100mg. So watch out dh here i come again.   

Kelly  Good shopping girl. I have been really good with dd being away. The temptation to shop alone has been strong but I have been good. So far I have sewn all her name tags in her uniform and walked 4 miles a day with the dog. He is fretting and driving me nuts. I think he misses her more than I do.

Well good old healthy sausage and mash followed by chocolate for tea. Oh and quite a few glasses of vino   

take it easy everyone and Flower keep your chin up. Like i told Kerry they just havent got ours ready just yet. People who are this special and wait this long deserve an extra special baby. And dont ever think that your not special hun 

chin up everyone heres to another loony month        

Sal x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Can I join in please? 
I took the evil pill last night so another 23days to go until another AF (nothing like being positive!)

Has anyone elses cycles got shorter on Clomid? Mine are now only 25 days.

Hope you are all having a good day in the sunshine!

Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello you nutters   

Well thought I had better come on here as it stops me from eating for a while and I had better start behaving myself cos I have got my induction at the gym tomorrow,eeekkk.

Debs-I know its hard to think posotive aftre all the knock backs,but we are all here to help each other (again) I am not on clomid this month,its my first month off it so god knows what it will do to my cycle    but yes my cycles were much shorter on clomid,went from 33-26 days and actual bleeding was less too   lets hope its our lucky month    

Sally-aaahhhh bless your dog,they love kids don't they?? Does dd start big school this sept then

Big hugs to all you other lovely ladies

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning everyone

I hope you all had a good weekend   Mine was ok but I am starting to miss dd now. Only 4 more sleeps until she comes home . 

Kelly  Yes my dd starts big school on 8th Sept. She is really looking forward to it and I am dreading it. She wont be my baby any more 

Flower  If your reading this get off your dhs laptop and enjoy your holiday 

Kerry  Morning chick. Hope your not having to bad a day a work with your horrible boss 

Debs  Of course you can join us. I am on cd3 now so weh hey here we go again.

I am off to see my gp tonight. Just for a chat really. he is kind of cool **** that and doesnt mind. So i am just going to see what he has to say about anoth 3 months on clomid and what happens next. 

Have a lovely day everyone and catch you later when the boss isnt looking  

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

God I've missed you! Had such a busy weekend I've not had time to post! I've had a pretty darn good weekend, lots of crap food and lots of  , naughty but nice! Healthy kick starts today, and I'm going to start walking today as well. I want to start running, but I'm not sure the pavement will stand up to it yet!  

So, CD 6 for me today. No   pills, and to be honest I feel a bit weird!! Trying to remember to take my Metformin 3 times a day, and hopefully I might be as lucky as Noodles when she came off   pills! Had a really good cleaning day yesterday (yes I'm that sad, my friends call me Monica!) while DH tiled the bathroom floor - I've only been waiting for 7 months! So the house is ready for the healthy kick too! Going to Tesco's at lunctime to stock up, missed my morning smoothies over the last few days!

So.....

Flower - So sorry   got you babes. I hope you ok. Like Sally said, our babies just aren't ready yet. Lots of love x

Sally - Glad you doing ok with DD being away. Hope chat with GP goes well. Mine's a bit like that, she's soooo lovely. Horrid boss gone out thank god, she's in a foul mood this morning and has again filled my desk with crap!

Kelly -   babes. You ok? Well done with the shopping. I'm ban form shopping at the moment, run my credit card up again and we're skint! Good luck at the gym, you're braver than me! Loved you collage!!

Debby - Hi hun. You ok? How are the   pills going??

Pootle - How are you?

xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all.

Kerry-glad your back on here. I dont know about you but if I have a day when I havent been on it takes so long to catch up   Good luck with the healthy stuff,remember to avoid the choccie aisle.

Sally-Ah bless,I know how you feel   not babies anymore   Oli starts next Tuesday 6th-I am ssooo nervous. Have you actually put dd in all the uniform yet,I did with Oli and wow how big do they look??

Big    to everyone else!!!How are we all today Got to go to try and find my trainers for the gym    I am dreading it now   im so huge,and my knockers are massive,I have bought a new sports bra to stop me getting black eyes but it makes me look like madonna with pointy (.) (.) anyway I will give it my best,which wont be much cos my asthma is bad lately and I am really bunged up but if I dont go now I never will.

Ctach ya later if I havent died on the tread mill.

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sports bra's are soooo unflattering, know what you mean about pointy boobs!! 

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

thankk god I am not alone,the guy who does the industion wont know what hit him    or maybe he will,oh god now I have got to go and check my outfit again

trainers-check(yes I found them)
black tracky bottoms(not tight/not loose enough to fall down when running)-check
t-shirt(with pattern to hide boobs and long enough to cover fat  )-check
socks-check
pants-check(not to big so I dont lose them up my  )

I am dreading that it will be full of toned men---ooohhh maybe not   (note to self-yoe ARE married)   

Laters

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

JUST A QUICKIE 
while the boss is out of the office. Mine is like yours today Kerry she is in a foul mood. i cant wait for 130pm so i can say bye bye!!!!

Kelly  You really made me     with your chcecklist for the gym. And no i havent out her in her uniform yet.I spent all day yesterday putting name tags in. She will try it all when she gets back 

Hope your all ok. I am off for my chicken tikka stink the office out butty and a nice glass of water yum yum   

catch you later
Love Sal xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly -   Love the checklist. Hope there are some nice men (yes, we're married but we can still look  !!) its makes the time go quicker!

Sal - enjoy your sarnie. I'm off to Tesco's, not food in the house at all!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya everybody
I just thought i would let you know how IO got on with my gp. Basically I asked him about accupuncture and he said it was useless for treating infertility.He said it was great for other things but not infertility. He told me to spend the money on a nice night out with dh it would probably do more good. He said that it is a last ditch attempt for women having problems concieving. He then recommened a lovely Italian and said give that a go. So i think i will. Accupuncture at my local clinic costs £48.00 a session and they recommend 6. So a night out is probably cheaper.

Other than that I have nothing to report. Except my dog is fretting and my garden looks like kew. As I have no child to care for( as she is sunning herself)

well take care everyoner catch you later
Sal x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad I made you all laugh,the guy that did the induction was yummy and even though I looked like a swety saxk of S*IT  I was still getting checked out (bonus)   feel much better for going

Sally-wow kew gardens,its really weird having all the free time isnt itDo you work I dont at the mo so I will have loads of spare time when school starts   

Big love to you all 

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning girlies

hope your all well  I am not i am afraid. I think the   pills have kicked in and i cant stop crying.  I was like this last time dd went away but not this bad. And it doesnt help that I really dont want to go to work but i know i have to or we cant afford another baby.  I am only staying until i get my maternity package and then I am off. So only 3 more sleeps until my angel comes home  

I have got to sort myself out. Free time!!!!! and i am moaning  . I think a spot of retail therapy this afternoon might help   

Hope your all ok. 
Kerry have a nice day at work hun i know how you feel 

Kelly  Yes i do work but only until 130pm so grandad will take her to scholl and i can collect her. 

Hi to anyone i have forgot

Love Sal x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sally,

Sorry to hear the mad pills have started to take effect    hope it passes soon.how good of your grandad to take dd,atleast it takes the pressure off you so you can get to work.its horrible when you have to time everyting so everyone is where they should be at the right times.Enjoy yhe rest of your free time.
Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girlies

Sally - Sorry your feeling pants hun. TRy and relax and enjoy some free time. retail therapy sounds like an excellent idea. I know what you mean about the dog fretting, Max does that when DH is away (he was last night, so Max was pacing all night). I love gardening, I find it very relaxing. Treat yourself to something nice hun  

Kelly - Glad the gym went ok. Lucky you with your hunky instructor! And getting checked out!  

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

PS. Kelly, how on earth have you totted up 300 bubbles??


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well I have been on the technical thread where there is a part about bubbles,its mad on there its on part 10    Tony is playing games and wont tell us what it is all about,he should be telling us what its about tomorrow  

I will blow you up so you dont feel left out!!!

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah I see.... thanks for the bubbles honey. Will   some back to you too!
x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey you two
dont forget my bubbles!!!!!!!! 
Just a quickie coz the boss is in and she is grumpy 

Kerry  Kelly  Hope your both ok and having a nice day.

catch you later when I get home
Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just blown you lots of   Sally!

Had a busy day - well if you count scouring ebay for bargain as busy! No really, had loads of work but yippee just finished!

Kelly - Are you still walking

xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sally-I have blown you up      does it feel any better    Is dd having a nice time

Kerry-dont mean to sound daft but was that question to me or the other kelly,coc I dont know what you mean by "are you still walking??" I am racking my brains now,oh well it wont take me long cos I havent got many   

Are we taking bets if I have a posotive opk either tomorrow or fri,just so I cant have tx this month   

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

Well 2 more sleeps until my dd comes home. I am so selfish as she is having a fantastic time and i just want her home. there is only so much you can do without them   So it os off to the Lowry outlet this afternoon for some more bargains. Dh will go barmy when he sees everything i have bought  

Kelly  Hope your ok? Not long now for oli and school   Hang in there they always need their mums  

Kerry  I have been on ebay too! I got a brill electric massager to use on dh next week while bms is going down. I cant be [email protected] doing it myself so the electric one is great. He has a really sore neck so he thinks i am being nice but i am just trying to get him in the mood   

Well it is off to work for me now. I will postlater as the grumpy boss has a meeting today Yipeeeeeeeee

Love Sal x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sally, are you testing today?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Natalie
I should be testing but the witch got me on sunday so I am now back on the   pills. Are you testing today?

Sal x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

No hon not till 8th, im so sorry about the ***** getting you i must of missed that somewhere?
Casper is testing today on her own then i think?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Kelly - Question was to you....a reference to the gym and sore muscles! Hope your ok hun!

Sally - Buy some bagains for me! Just bidding on a fab watch for DH's birthdya, and a dress for 2 weddings we have coming up (different people at each so I can wear it for both!). Could spend a fortune on there!

Natalie - Hope your ok hun.

Had my reflexology app last night....she said I was holding a lot of emotional tension around my chest and middle! She found it hard to unblock me but I felt tonnes better afterwards! I think it was cos I fell out with a friend yesterday and it was worrying me! CD8, a few OV pains yesterday but nothing so far today. Hope Met does its work and makes me OV.

xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning lovlies,


Kerry-dur Im so thick    yes I was still walking but when I went to cough I found some muscles I didnt know existed     .Glad to hera the reflexology went well,Still no posotive opk for me yet,heres hoping we both ov soon   

Sally- -tried him in all his uniform today and took pics     I think school should tape everything so I can watch it    hope the shopping goes well  

Natlie and debs-how are you both today?

I love ebay at the mo,I got a free mobile upgrade and I prefered to keep my old phone so I am selling the new one on there and its at £122 already    


Going to drag dh to the gym and swimming soon,he doesnt know it yet though  
Kelly


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Kelly, how much does reflexolgy cost, i might try that next month. x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way ladies



http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36072.new#new


----------

